# The Ruger Brothers - Single Six & Blackhawk



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

82ºF and no wind to speak of, what more could one ask?

This is the 50th Anniversary Blackhawk with 38 Special +P 158gr TMJ standing at 15 yards: 








Finally got the sight adjusted!

This is with the Single Six with good ol' Federal bulk 36gr hollow points also at 15 yards:









Scott


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Great shooting skills... Remind me not to piss you off...:anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words!

I have been shooting the Single Six about a year. I like shooting it because I am frequently given credit for being an excellent marksman! Shooting like that is just so easy with that gun.

The Blackhawk is brand new and that was only my second time at the range with it. My only centerfire semi-auto is a 9mm, so shooting a 38 Special isn't that much different of a feel in terms of recoil. It was mostly a matter of getting the sights adjusted and there you have it! 

I also have some of the targets from the .357's I shot after the 38's. I won't be posting those here... not yet anyway!

Scott


----------

